# Max 26 oder Propain Yuma



## MarcoBO67 (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich bin zwar neu im Forum aber sonst, wie von meinem Benutzernamen zu schließen, selber nicht mehr ganz neu. Ich habe vor 3 Jahren die Leidenschaft Mountainbike (wieder)entdeckt und seit letztem Jahr auch meine Tochter (demnächst 9) angesteckt. Sie fährt aktuell ein frog 62, das ich mit Rocket ron's und einer 1x10 Fach Schaltung ein bisschen auf Gelände getrimmt habe. Nun wünscht sie sich ein Rad, mit dem sie auch die Wege richtig fahren kann, die der Papa so liebt, nämlich Single Trails. Die Umgebung unseres Wohnortes (Zürich) bietet schon einiges an interessanten Möglichkeiten und die richtigen Berge sind auch nicht weit! Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welches Rad soll es werden?
Ich habe mir zwei, vom Konzept her, völlig unterschiedliche Bikes in die engere Wahl genommen. Einerseits das Vpace Max26 und andererseits das Propain Yuma 24 Enduro.
Meine Tochter ist wie schon geschrieben 9 Jahre alt, 135cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 64cm. Wiegen tut Sie ca. 30 kg. Sie liebt wandern ! und da vor allem schwieriges Gelände. Sie hasst Forstautobahnen und andere langweilige Strecken. Beim Biken ist es ähnlich. Den Berg runter ist sie aber nicht die mutigste.
Warum diese unterschiedliche Auswahl?
Das Max26 spricht mich vom Konzept wirklich an: Kleiner Rahmen mit 26'' Rad, gute Komponenten, relativ leicht, Federgabel (ist das Minimum;-)), ausgewogene Geometrie und sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Das Propain ist ein sehr gut ausgestattes Kinderfully, das für mich, neben dem Gewicht vor allem die Frage aufwirft, ob die Geometrie (26'' Rahmen mit 24'' Rad) tatsächlich auch dazu taugt auf engen Single Trails zu fahren oder eben doch nur um den Berg runter zu bolzen. Vor allem die extrem lange Kettenstrebe gibt mir da zu denken. Vorteil ist natürlich die Möglichkeit auf 26'' aufzurüsten. Als Pro wäre vielleicht noch zu nennen, dass ihr die vollfederung Bergab vielleicht mehr vertrauen gibt. 

Meine Tochter hat beim Max gesagt, ja sieht schon gut aus aber beim Propain kam das berühmte Leuchten in die Augen.

Was wären nun eure Gedanken oder vielleicht weitere zu berücksichtigende Punkte, die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen.

Lg Marco


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2017)

Hoi Marco

Aus dem was ich da raus lese würde ich eher das Max empfehlen. Warum? Das Propain ist schwer, lang und hat 'nen flachen Lenkwinkel. Ich weis auch nicht wie die Federelemente bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht bei eher gemässigter Fahrweise reagieren. Das bike passt besser in den bikepark und braucht speed damit es Spass macht. Wird ja auch als Bergabbike verkauft. Nicht dass mir das nicht gefällt, fahre ja auch mit 'nem Enduro Touren. Aber Kinder sind i.d.R. schnell genervt, wenn's anstrengend wird und denken beim Hochfahren noch nicht darüber nach, dass die Anstrengung durch 'nen schönen Downhill belohnt wird... (Is' zumindest bei meinen 8 und 5 jährigen Jungs so). Beim langsamen runterfahren (du sagt sie ist nicht die mutigste) hoppelt das Propain genauso wie das MAX über die Wurzeln.
Zum Touren fahren ist das Max bestimmt besser geeignet. Vorallem rund um Züri. Es sei denn du möchtest mit deiner Tochter immer nur (semilegal) mit der Bahn auf den Ueltli und den Antennentrail wieder runter. Ansonsten gibt's hier ja doch einiges wo man erstmal hoch muss.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoBO67 (2. Februar 2017)

Hoi Jörg

Besten Dank für deine Gedanken zum Thema. Ich denke, es wird ein Max26. Haben gestern noch das Gewicht bestimmt und sie ist nur 28kg. Das Ansprechverhalten der Federung und das Gewicht des Yuma sind killerkriterien.

Lg Marco


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Februar 2017)

Hi,
man kann das Max ja auch etwas in Richtung Trail tunen. Das hat sich bei uns so bewährt. Winkelsteuersatz, Dropper Stütze und breitere Reife, vorn ein Nobby Nic 2,35 mit Trailstar Compount.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. Februar 2017)

Noch etwas, ich würde in das Max eine Gabel mit 100mm (statt 80mm) rein machen, das bringt noch mal etwas DH Performance.


----------



## MarcoBO67 (3. Februar 2017)

Das hab ich natürlich auch schon gesehen! Aber die absenkbare Sattelstütze ist, soweit ich verstanden habe, dem Max 27 vorbehalten. Das Max 27 ist definitiv noch zu groß. Das dauert sicher noch mehr als ein Jahr bis das passt. Dann wären die genannten Modifikationen aber sicher eine Option oder wäre eine 100mm Gabel auch für das Max26 möglich?
Lg marco


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2017)

Das ist ja ein 26er. Die Stütze kann man ja selbst verbauen. Gleiches gilt für die Gabel.


----------



## MarcoBO67 (4. Februar 2017)

Das Orange ist nen 26ger? Ev. planen wir doch auf das Max 27 in einem Jahr und ich überlege mir, ob ich das frog 62 noch geländetauglicher machen kann als Übergangslösung....
Irgendjemand ne Idee? Könnte man da eine Federgabel verbauen, RST First ?


----------



## HeliusAM (27. Februar 2017)

@LockeTirol
Ich baue meine Sohn das gleiche Rad auf. Ist bei eurem Bike eine RS Reba mit 120 mm verbaut ?


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2017)

Nein. Bei uns ist  es eine 100mm Sid.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## duc-mo (28. Februar 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hi,
> man kann das Max ja auch etwas in Richtung Trail tunen. Das hat sich bei uns so bewährt. Winkelsteuersatz, Dropper Stütze und breitere Reife, vorn ein Nobby Nic 2,35 mit Trailstar Compount.



Wenn ich die Sattelhöhe so sehe, dann frage ich mich wie sinnvoll das 26er bei der Körpergröße sein kann... Der Reifendurchmesser ist doch erheblich größer als das Schrittmaß und entsprechend, ist ein Abstieg vom Rad nach einer Notbremsung nur seitlich oder ins Rahmendreieck möglich. Ersteres muss man lange antrainieren und der reflexartige Abstieg nach vorn führt in der Regel zum Sturz...

Oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (1. März 2017)

Also vom Max26 sind ja schon über 50 Bikes verkauft. Ich habe noch nie von so einem Problem gehört und konnte das auch bei meinem Sohn nie beobachten. In meinen Augen haben die großen Laufräder nur Vorteile. Am besten macht ihr mal eine Probefahrt.


----------



## duc-mo (1. März 2017)

Mein Junior ist erst 2 1/2 insofern hat das noch etwas Zeit... 

Sieht einfach so aus, als könnte dein Nachwuchs nicht über dem Hinterrad stehen und das wäre für mich persönlich ein Ausschlusskriterium bei der LR Größe... Ist ja nicht so, dass das Rad damit grundsätzlich unpassend ist, es braucht einfach eine gewisse Körpergröße...


----------



## LockeTirol (1. März 2017)

Klar braucht das eine gewisse Größe. Ab 1,30 ca. Ist es gedacht. Es benötigt auch ein gewisses Fahrkönnen. Für weniger sportliche Fahrer gibt es vielleicht auch andere Bikes.


----------



## Wirting (15. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie war die Entscheidung hier ausgefallen, Max oder Yuma?

Kann man mit dem Yuma (2018) eigentlich auch Berg hoch fahren? Kann das Kind während der Fahrt den Dämpfer schließen bzw. öffnen?
Oder ist das Yuma ein reines Downhill Gerät?
Beim 2017 Modell ist der Dämpfer do verbaut, dass man wohl kaum während der Fahrt öffnen oder schließen kann.


----------



## Mbengston (16. September 2018)

Ich würde dir empfehlen das Max27 zumindest zu prüfen. Es ist echt nicht sehr gross!! Kann dir anbieten, dies bei uns zu tun (Region Aarau). Die Kinder wachsen soo schnell aus den Bikes raus und wie gesagt, das 27er vom Grossen ist sogar für meine knapp 8 Jährige Tochter mit 1.29 fahrbar...


----------



## luftschaukel (16. September 2018)

Ich werfe mal noch das Commencal in den Ring. 
Das schon mal angeschaut? 

https://www.commencal-store.de/Mobile/junior-145-160cm-c102x3044321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (29. September 2018)

Wir haben das  26er Max erstmal mit 24er Räder bestückt damit die Überstandshöhe besser passt. So fühlt sich Sohn (ca 131cm aktuell) wohl und steigt auch gut ab. Übers Hinterrad absteigen geht aber meiner Meinung nach nicht - obwohl sonst alles passt. Mit den 26er wäre das Bike meinem Sohn zu gross gewesen. Aber gut, der fährt auch kein CC.

Haben das Bike mit einer Fox geordert und einen Schnellspanner an den Sattel montiert, so gehts über ruppige Singletrails bis Bikepark Flowlines prima. Einzig die Reifen sind etwas rutschig - freu mich wenn nächste Saison die NN drauf kommen mit den grösseren Rädern.

Frage - Winkelsteuersatz, was habt ihr da genau verbaut? Würd das Bike auch gern noch etwas flacher haben.

Nach der nächsten Saison stehen wir dann vor dem selben Dilemma - rauftauglich oder downhilloptimiert.


----------



## LockeTirol (29. September 2018)

Hi, ich hätte den Winkelsteuersatz von Superstar verbaut. Hat gut gepasst .griffige Reifen und 24" gibt's von Maxxis. Oder auch der Fat Albert rear oder der neue Hans Dampf von Schwalbe.


----------

